# Dense leaf growth in buds



## AndyB (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m growing in soil. Had about a two month veg. Been in flower 9 weeks. Under (2) 150 watt cfl on the walls near top of buds. 5 led bulbs two warm light at 250 equivalent, one cool white 250=, and two cool white 500 watt =.  I’m pretty sure I OD’ed them on nitrogen too far into flower. Would that cause dense leaf growth? Or would these be closer to 12 week strains and I’m worried for nothing. Stays about 75-85 in grow room. Lights are running on 10/14. 

Two plants turned out looking like indica. That’s the last pic. Most plants look the same genome of Sativa and one plant looks like a completely different phenomtype than the others


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 21, 2019)

I would try to get your grow area cooled down a bit. 85 is too hot. Harvest time is determined by how ripe the trichomes are not how long you have had them on flowering light cycle. 10/14 should be forcing the buds to ripen though I have always just flowered using a 12/12 cycle(I could see going 10/14 in an effort to keep the tent cooler). I would be using water only from here on out and be sure to have a good wet/dry cycle. Your plants look pretty nice to me. Some strains just have more leaf in the buds. You will just cut them out when you harvest and trim.


----------



## novitius (Jun 21, 2019)

I am developing the opinion that LED lighting may cause more leaf growth. It seems that way to me from what I remember seeing in comparison to HID, but as oldfogey8 said, some strains have more leaf.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2019)

Running your lights 10/14 instead of 12/12 could result in way less bud.  There is a person named Clarke who did studies and got 50% less bud running lights 10/14 instead of 12/12.  Those 2 hours less light could be causing this as it affects bud growth adversely.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2019)

Welcome Andy, My first tip for you is to listen to The Hemp Goddess, she knows of what she speaks.  I agree with the 10/14 not being the best.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Jun 27, 2019)

Genetics play a large part in calyx to leaf ratio.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 1, 2019)

i agree---no more nutes---only straight water---maybe even a good flush---12/12 lighting---let the soil dry out a bit between waterings---plenty of strains do show small leaf tips in their flowers---you be fine in another week or 2


----------

